
Forbes Billionaires 2019 List - supergilbert
https://www.forbes.com/billionaires/#1f148593251c
======
nabla9
> We value a variety of assets, including private companies, real estate, art
> and more. We don’t pretend to know each billionaire’s private balance sheet
> (though some provide it). When documentation isn’t supplied or available, we
> discount fortunes.

This is basically guesswork for many people in the list.

Many billionaires use leverage. Elon Musk has 40% leverage on his Tesla stock
he uses to fund SpaceX and other ventures. His net wealth might be half of
what the value of his assets is.

Somebody like Donald Trump might have negative net wealth and Forbes would not
know about it.

